# goat with a broken hoof



## shdybrady (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a large nubian doe and my wife called me and told me she has broken her hoof. Im not sure how severe it is but she says she is keeping all weight off of it. What should she do? I figured keep infection and let time heal. But since I am in canada I can tell how bad it really is.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Clean it really, REALLY well, trim the bottoms if the goat needed a hoof trim, apply iodine and a topical antibiotic (neosporin, blu-kote, what she has) wrap the broken hoof in medical tape snugly, but not tight....then wrap the whole foot with vet wrap. I use guaze at the bottom as a kind of "soft shoe".

The trick is that you want to get the wrappings snug enough to keep the hoof together and provide support to the foot, but not so tight as to cut off circulation.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

What about a nail repair kit from a beauty supply shop? It's like an acrylic bandage that goes across and adheres to the nail (or in this case hoof). It only takes a few minutes to harden. That way you wouldn't have to worry about stepping in things and getting the bandage gross. I fix my dog's claws with it whenever she breaks them to the quick with no harm. As long as you clean it really well before fixing it, I don't see why it wouldn't work on a goat.


----------



## creeklady2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

keep her on stall rest as well , i had a kiko cross buckling do this this spring he broke his right above his hind foot ankle area and i provided stall rest for about 6 weeks he was not happy in the end but it took him about 3 weeks or so before he would bear any weight at all he still has a bump and will limp once in a great while but it was worth it to save him


----------



## TbarM Ranch (Feb 15, 2012)

I would use super glue or equi-thane hoof acrylic. You can get a small tube of equi-thane that you don't need a special gun to use it, pm me if you need help finding the equi-thane.

Tom


----------



## AugustRED (Apr 18, 2010)

Second CaliannG's advice, we had a yearling doe tear the outer hoof wall completely off once & kept her wrapped up about 3-4wks like this until it hardened back over. Change as needed...


----------



## shdybrady (Aug 26, 2011)

we have been dressing her hoof ever since I have posted this, she is getting around a bit better but still not putting any weight on it. Is there a shot I can give her to fight infection. Just incase some does set in. I want to have it on hand


----------

